# اين + ايرينى + ؟



## حبيب يسوع (27 أغسطس 2014)

السيدة المحترمة +ايرينى +
غائبة عن المنتدى من فترة طويلة
نريد ان نطمئن عليها
وخاصة هى من العضوات  المحترمات التى تثرى المنتدى دائما
الرب يطمنا عليها وعلى جميع الاعضاء الغائبين


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أغسطس 2014)

*بجد كلنا مفتقدين ايرينى 
يارب ترجع وتنور المنتدى تانى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أم*​*[FONT=&quot] الولة وقع عليها ظلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتظرت يترفع ...مترفعش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربنا يبعت [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 أغسطس 2014)

*ربنا يرجعها للمنتدى وتنورنا تاني​*


----------



## tamav maria (27 أغسطس 2014)

ارجعي يااريني 
وحشتينا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2014)

إرجعى يا إرينيييس
 إرجعى الى اخى منتديس 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فينك يا ايرووووو مفتقدينك بجد-- و عماله ابعت لك مراسيييل ههههههههه

ايه يا عبود الظلم الى واقع عليها ده؟؟ طيب إيدك معايا نرفعوا بدل منسبها كدا و الظلم كابس على انفاسها مش مخليها قادره تدخل-- هههههههههه

 لا بجد فين ارينى حد يناديها تيجى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]معلش تسمحوا لى بالتدخل بمزيد من التوضيح*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الولة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] زعلانة من دونا ...ثم من روك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما التلاتة أدرى بتوضيح وأصلاح الموضوع مع بعضهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأعتبارنا أسرة واحدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن آخر حاجة فاكرها أنها مرة علقت فى أحد مواضيعى وقالت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( ناس ليها بخت وناس ليها ترتر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحذف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التعليق على أساس أن " ترتر " رقاصة 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02

*[FONT=&quot]و " ترتر " مش رقاصة ...دى مرات " عبد السلام النابلسى " فى الفيلم الشهير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتاع " أنت اللى هتغنى يا منعم " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللواء اللى بيظهر آخر الفيلم يقوله أبقى عدى على فى القسم نقفل المحضر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع انه كان واخد تأبيدة ...ومعرفش أنهو قسم دة اللى بيقفل مؤبدات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو بيشرب الشاى ..!!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​  :smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## mary naeem (27 أغسطس 2014)

*حقك عليا انا يا ايريني
ارجعي بقى حببتي
المنتدى وحش من غيرك يا سكره
*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (27 أغسطس 2014)

Where are you Irini my friend .......! God bless Irini passy ........ ! It was remember in Sinksarium yesterday for  IRINI the Saint


----------



## peace_86 (27 أغسطس 2014)

*المنتدى من غير إيريني
زي الشوربة من غير حبة هان (أو من غير هيل بالخليجي والشامي)

إرجعي يا خلبوصة ..*


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2014)

شىء صعب انسحاب الاعضاء نتيجة خلاف مع الادارة
مال دة بالمنتدى
وايرينى  عضوة مواضيعها دائما جميلة ومثار جدل وبتثرى المنتدى بشدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2014)

ما انا قولت ارجعي 
اهوة اتعملت مظاهرة وهترجعي غصب عنك يا باشمهندسة


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2014)

ايووووه معقولة ؟؟؟؟
وانا عمالة ابعتلها فى رسايل وصور اقتقاد على اساس انها مشغولة ومعندهاش وقت تدخل 
اتاريها زعلانه من الادارة واللى يزعل من الادارة يخاصم اخواته؟؟؟ ويبعد عنهم خالص مالص كده
انتى مش عارفة انك عمود من اعمدة الجدال هنا  وحشتيناااااااااااااااااااا
اى نعم مواضيعك بتثير الخناقات ههههه والناس بتشد فى شعور بعضها هههههه لكن برضو منقدرش على بعدك يا ام الولة  يارب ترجعى تنورى المنتدى تانى بوجودك ومشاركاتك الجميلة يا ايرو


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2014)

*يا ايرو بقولك ايه مزنوقة فى طريقة كام اكله كدا 
كنت محتاجة عبقريتك فى الاكل هههههههه 
ارجعى بقى يا ايرو وحشتينا هنا اووووووووووى 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

*حد واخد باله من كم الزوار قي الموضوع 
منوره يا هودزه والوله عامل ايه 
عودي بقي وصلي عالنبي*​


----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حد واخد باله من كم الزوار قي الموضوع
> منوره يا هودزه والوله عامل ايه
> عودي بقي وصلي عالنبي*​



تعتقد؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب يا ايرو لو انتى بتقرى وحيات غلاوت الولة لترجعى
يا شيخة وحشتينا سلمى طيب يعنى ولا سلام ولا مواضيع هههههههههه
يا بنتى تعالى وملكيش دعوة بالادارة هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أغسطس 2014)

*اعتقد انا سهل اوي اني اروح اكلمها واقولها تيجي 
بس انا عارف ايريني 
راجل الخير بيجي منه مبيطلبش

يا رب ترجع وتقيم الكلمتين دول 
لحسن التقيمات شاحه هههههه*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 أغسطس 2014)

طيب انا عندي حل 

احنا نعمل كدا 
























































































​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أغسطس 2014)

عودى الى بيتك واهلك واخوتك واصدقائك
احنا نعمل قعدة صلح ونجيب فيها  السيدة /دونا 
وكذلك الاستاذ ماى روك ونشوف الحق عند مين
منقدرش نتحمل غيابك عن المنتدى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أستاذ / حبيب*​*[FONT=&quot] من رأييى بلاش قعدات صُلح أو حق عندى وعندك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت هى زعلانة من مين وكنت متوقع ان حد يقرا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيُبادر هو بالتصرف ...أعتقد أنه فيه مشغوليات بأسرة الأشراف الجديدة
وعمليات ترتيب جديدة بتستهلك وقت
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة سبب أن محدش قرا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو رسالة صغيورة ع الميل من غير ما نفتح ونقفل فى الجديد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقد هيكون ليها مفعول السحر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى أعرف إيرينى كويس وأعرف أنها أطيب قلب ممكن تقابلوه هنا [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش تسمحوا لى بالتدخل بمزيد من التوضيح*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الولة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] زعلانة من دونا ...ثم من روك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما التلاتة أدرى بتوضيح وأصلاح الموضوع مع بعضهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأعتبارنا أسرة واحدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن آخر حاجة فاكرها أنها مرة علقت فى أحد مواضيعى وقالت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( ناس ليها بخت وناس ليها ترتر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحذف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التعليق على أساس أن " ترتر " رقاصة
> [/FONT]*
> ​:smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]و " ترتر " مش رقاصة ...دى مرات " عبد السلام النابلسى " فى الفيلم الشهير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتاع " أنت اللى هتغنى يا منعم " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللواء اللى بيظهر آخر الفيلم يقوله أبقى عدى على فى القسم نقفل المحضر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع انه كان واخد تأبيدة ...ومعرفش أنهو قسم دة اللى بيقفل مؤبدات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو بيشرب الشاى ..!!!! [/FONT]*​    :smile02​[/FONT]


*كل ده  عشان مشاركة اتحذفت؟؟
[Q-BIBLE]** 	العلم ينفخ، والمحبة تبنى".[/Q-BIBLE]
*​
[Q-BIBLE]12 وان  تكون سيرتكم بين الامم حسنة لكي يكونوا في ما يفترون عليكم كفاعلي شر  يمجدون الله في يوم الافتقاد من اجل اعمالكم الحسنة التي يلاحظونها.
13 فاخضعوا لكل ترتيب بشري من اجل الرب.ان كان للملك فكمن هو فوق الكل
14 او للولاة فكمرسلين منه للانتقام من فاعلي الشر وللمدح لفاعلي الخير.
15 لان هكذا هي مشيئة الله ان تفعلوا الخير فتسكّتوا جهالة الناس الاغبياء.
16 كاحرار وليس كالذين الحرية عندهم سترة للشر بل كعبيد الله. 
17 اكرموا الجميع.احبوا الاخوة.خافوا الله.اكرموا الملك
18 ايها الخدام كونوا خاضعين بكل هيبة للسادة ليس للصالحين المترفقين فقط بل للعنفاء ايضا.
19 لان هذا فضل ان كان احد من اجل ضمير نحو الله يحتمل احزانا متألما بالظلم.
 20 لانه اي مجد هو ان كنتم تلطمون مخطئين فتصبرون.بل ان كنتم تتألمون عاملين الخير فتصبرون فهذا فضل عند الله
21 لانكم لهذا دعيتم فان المسيح ايضا تألم لاجلنا تاركا لنا مثالا لكي تتبعوا خطواته.
22 الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر
23 الذي اذ شتم لم يكن يشتم عوضا واذ تألم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بعدل.
24 الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر.الذي بجلدته شفيتم.
25 لانكم كنتم كخراف ضالة لكنكم رجعتم الآن الى راعي نفوسكم واسقفها
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ / حبيب**[FONT=&quot] من رأييى بلاش قعدات صُلح أو حق عندى وعندك[/FONT]*[/FONT]​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت هى زعلانة من مين وكنت متوقع ان حد يقرا*​​
> ...


 و مين قال لك بئا مش يمكن قروا و بيحاولوا يعرفوا هى زعلانه من ايه بالضبط

انا كمان متئكده ان ارينى قلبها طيب جدا جدا و مش محتاجه عقد صلح -- و اعتقد الموضوع لو اتحل فى الخاص بمحبه بينها و بين الاداره هيبقى افضل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *كل ده  عشان مشاركة اتحذفت؟؟*​


*لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ... مش مشاركة أتحذفت 
أنا بس مش عايز أدخل فى تفاصيل أصحابها هم أولى بيها 
المشاركة دى كانت تهريج منى ليس إلا ..
أقراها تانى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و مين قال لك بئا *مش يمكن قروا* و بيحاولوا يعرفوا هى زعلانه من ايه بالضبط


*ياريت أنا واثق من كدة 
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ... مش مشاركة أتحذفت
> أنا بس مش عايز أدخل فى تفاصيل أصحابها هم أولى بيها
> المشاركة دى كانت تهريج منى ليس إلا ..
> أقراها تانى
> *​


*مفيش حاجة فى المشاركة تثقول انها تهريج. 
بس انا افتكرت عشان مشاركة اتحذفت فقلت يعنى لازم يكون تفكيرنا ناضج مش عشان مشاركة نعمل زعل.
اعتذر استاذ عبود لانى شاركت فى الموضوع انا من طبيعتى مش بشارك فى مواضيع زى كده 
لكن زى ما قلتلك فكرة مشاركة اتحذفت دى هيه السبب 
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2014)

*نعم..! ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نعم..! ؟​*


:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نعم..! ؟*​


 
:t9:
 نعم الله عليكى يا ست الكل :t4:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2014)

*أنا منسحب من الحوار نهائى*
*لأنى مش كنت باتهم حد ولا أنا داخل باحابى لحد
كنت فقط باحاول الإصلاح بين أتنين غالين عندى 
وواضح أنى تدخلت فيما لا يعنينى  
أفتقاد بقى مش أفتقاد 
اللى زعل حقه على راسى من فوق
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2014)

*محدش زعل يا عبود
انا كنت بثبت حضور علشان افهم ايه الحكايه منك علشان واضح انك الوحيد اللي فاهم اللي حصل ومش بتتكلم من فراغ
سامعينك..اتفضل*


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

متجمعين عند النبي 
خيرا 
عودى ياا هاميس 
علشان الموضوع ميولعش باللى فيه


----------



## soul & life (28 أغسطس 2014)

هو فى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايرينى رجعت ؟!


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أم*​*[FONT=&quot] الولة وقع عليها ظلم*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتظرت يترفع ...مترفعش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربنا يبعت [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*مين اللى يحدد وقع عليها ظلم ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟
هى ولا انت ؟
*​
*وهى عينتك المحامى اللى هيرفع عنها الظلم يعنى وانت متقمص الدور على العام 
مشاركتك التانيه (المزيد من التوضيح )  بالمنظر ده تعمل مشاكل اكتر ماتجيب حل 

الامور دى ليها المكان اللى تتحط فيه 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *محدش زعل يا عبود
> انا كنت بثبت حضور علشان افهم ايه الحكايه منك علشان واضح انك الوحيد اللي فاهم اللي حصل ومش بتتكلم من فراغ
> سامعينك..اتفضل*


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ*​*[FONT=&quot] مش أنا الوحيد اللى فاهم ...ومش انا الوحيد اللى باكلمها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه أعضاء كتير هنا بيتكموا معاها ع الفيس وعارفين أكتر منى كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى بقى عايزة تخش تتكلم وألا ما تتكلمش براحتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا يا دونا حبيت أنبهك أن فيه حد زعلان منك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة حق الصداقة اللى بينا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وكتبتها على العام علشان الموضوع اتطرح على العام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش أنا اللى فاتحه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *مين اللى يحدد وقع عليها ظلم ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟
> هى ولا انت ؟
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]أيوة يا بنى يا بتاع التقمص أنت *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة أنا اللى حددت الظلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندك مانع ؟؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
ياريت تشرح لى وجهة نظر جنابك يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انى لازم أكون مشرف وألا مدير فى المنتدى علشان أعرف أحدد الظلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولو واخد بالك مش انا اللى فتحت الموضوع أصلا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان تتحفنا بمشاركتك دى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولو واخد بالك تانى تخطف رجلك ( للمكان المخصص ) اللى بتقول عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلف نفسك وأتعب شويتين وأقرا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت تعرف أن كلمة الحق مش محتاجة محلسة لحد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أغسطس 2014)

يا جدعان الموضوع معمول علشان نرجع عضو غايب 
مش للخناق ونجي فرصه لحد تاني يغيب 

انسو اخر كام مشاركه علسان خاطر ربنا


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أيوة يا بنى يا بتاع التقمص أنت *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة أنا اللى حددت الظلم *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]عندك مانع ؟؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ابنك فى البيت مظنش انه عامل عضويه معانا هنا
> 
> ياريت تشرح لى وجهة نظر جنابك يعنى
> 
> ...


نظرية الحق بتقول انك تسمع من الجانبين مش من جانب واحد بس 
نظريه الحق بتقول انك اما تكون فى مكان تلتزم بقوانينه 
نظريه الحق بتقول انه انت بتفتح نقاش فى موضوع مخالفه اخدتها ايرينى من 3 شهور شاركت بعدها شهرين من غير ماتنطق وفجاءة قررت الرحيل اكيد مش بسبب المخالفه لانها شاركت بعدها لمدة شهرين 
نظرية الحق بتقول انه مينفعش تقول لجنابك لما روك اعتذرلك ناس ليها روك وناس ليها ترتر  كنايه عن اداريه فى المنتدى معملتش اى حاجة غلط ولا ظلمت حد الا انها طبقت القانون اللى انت وهى وافقتوا عليه 

وبالنسبه للمكان اللى بتقول عليه معلش تعالى وصلنى اصل المواضيع من شهر 3 مبجيش ناحيتها  فات عليها 5 6 شهور وانا قلبي ابيض مبشيلش كل ده  انا اخرى اسبوع او اتنين وبعد كدة بنسي

وبالنسبه للمحلسه اللى بتقول عليها 
اقرى تاريخ مشاركاتى هتلاقينى مبعملش الحاجة دى ومش محتاج محلسه لحد 
اللى بيتمحلس معروف كويس
ومعروف ان مشاركاته كانت بتتعدل ويتشال منها الكلام المبطن بافكار شمال  من غير ما يتم معاه اى عقوبات اداريه 

نصيحة اخويه 
راجع تانى تواريخ المخالفه اللى اخدتها ايرينى والموضوع اللى بتقولى عليه وبص فى تاريخ النهاردة وبعدين اتعجب ثم اتكلم[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (28 أغسطس 2014)

يا جماعة من فضلكم  كده مش هينفع هنزعل من بعض وبدل من رجع  شخص هيغيب شخصين

نتناقش بهدوء بدون تجريح علشان خاطر ربنا  وكل واحد يطرح وجهة نظره بهدوووء


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> نظرية الحق بتقول انك تسمع من الجانبين مش من جانب واحد بس
> نظريه الحق بتقول انك اما تكون فى مكان تلتزم بقوانينه
> نظريه الحق بتقول انه انت بتفتح نقاش فى موضوع مخالفه اخدتها ايرينى من 3 شهور شاركت بعدها شهرين من غير ماتنطق وفجاءة قررت الرحيل اكيد مش بسبب المخالفه لانها شاركت بعدها لمدة شهرين
> نظرية الحق بتقول انه مينفعش تقول لجنابك لما روك اعتذرلك ناس ليها روك وناس ليها ترتر  كنايه عن اداريه فى المنتدى معملتش اى حاجة غلط ولا ظلمت حد الا انها طبقت القانون اللى انت وهى وافقتوا عليه
> ...



*انا ما قولتش ناس ليها روك و ناس ليها ترتر

مش كمنى أخدت انذار من تلات - أربعة شهور بلا وجه حق يبقى معناها إن عادى 

يتبع 
​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2014)

هو الموضوع مالة قلب كدة لية 
مينفعش كدة يا جماعة 
ايريني لو عايزة تتناقش في رفضها المشاركة معانا 
تكتب موضوع وتوضح السبب وكمان
دونا والاستاذ ماي روك يردو عليها ونشوف نقطة الخلاف وتتحل بأذن الله 
لكن احنا نتخانق علي حاجة احنا عارفينها كويس 
كل من الطرفين يوضح زعلة لية والمشاركة اتحزفت لية 
هو دة حلها


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *انا ما قولتش ناس ليها روك و ناس ليها ترتر
> 
> مش كمنى أخدت انذار من تلات - أربعة شهور بلا وجه حق يبقى معناها إن عادى
> 
> ...


*قولتى ناس ليها بخت وناس ليها ترتر 
تعقيبا على اعتذار روك لعبود 
اللبيب بالاشارة يفهم 
انا معنديش كلام مبطن بيبقي على حاله
لازم اقول المعنى الواضح والصريح للكلام  

معناها انه على ما وصلك الانذار وفوقتى قررتى زعلى وتمشي يعنى 
احنا لازم نغير ساعى البريد فى المنتدى 
بيوصل الانذارات متأخر اوى 
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *انا ما قولتش ناس ليها روك و ناس ليها ترتر
> 
> مش كمنى أخدت انذار من تلات - أربعة شهور بلا وجه حق يبقى معناها إن عادى
> 
> ...



*سلام ونعمة
الاخت ايرينى انا مش هاوعظ او اقدم اى نصائح لكن هاحط بعض ايات من الكتاب المقدس فقط
*​[Q-BIBLE]*"المحبة تحتمل كل شيء..   			المحبة لا تسقط أبدًا.   	مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة.." (1كو 13).*[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]*"بصبركم تقتنون أنفسكم" (لو 21: 19)*[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]*"اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا" (مز4)*[/Q-BIBLE]
*انتم هنا ينظر لكم الناس انكم خدام المسيح واذا حصلت مشكلة لسبب ما فلا تدعوا عدو الخير  يكبرالموضوع ويضع امامكم حواجز فالمحبة الحقيقة تثبت الى الابد، وعندما لا يستطيع ابليس ان يبعدنا عن الطريق طريق خدمة المسيح يبحث عن اشخاص حولنا لكى يستخدمهم لانه وجد فى هؤلاء الاشخاص مكانا له لكى يبعدنا عن محبته وخدمته.
فارجوا من حضرتك الا يغرك ابليس او غيرك ومهما كانت هناك تجارب فانها تقربنا اكثر لا تبعدنا وصدقينى كل شىء سوف ينتهى ولكن لا نضع الحطب للنار لكى تذدار سعيرا 
ولكن نقول كما قال الرسول بولس
*​[Q-BIBLE]*"أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ، أَنَا الأَسِيرَ  							فِي الرَّبِّ: أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا كَمَا يَحِقُّ  							لِلدَّعْوَةِ الَّتِي دُعِيتُمْ بِهَا.  بِكُلِّ  							تَوَاضُعٍ، وَوَدَاعَةٍ،  							وَبِطُولِ أَنَاةٍ، مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا  							فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ.  مُجْتَهِدِينَ أَنْ  							تَحْفَظُوا وَحْدَانِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ بِرِبَاطِ  							السَّلاَمِ.  جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَرُوحٌ وَاحِدٌ،  							كَمَا دُعِيتُمْ أَيْضًا فِي رَجَاءِ دَعْوَتِكُمُ  							الْوَاحِدِ.  رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ،  							مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ، إِلهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ  							لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي  							كُلِّكُمْ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 4: 1-6)*[/Q-BIBLE]
*ارجوا ان تصلى وتنكسرى امام الرب قبل كتابة اى كلمة 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويبارك خدمتك المثمرة التى اغتاظ منها ابليس.
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> الاخت ايرينى انا مش هاوعظ او اقدم اى نصائح لكن هاحط بعض ايات من الكتاب المقدس فقط
> *​[Q-BIBLE]*"المحبة تحتمل كل شيء..   			المحبة لا تسقط أبدًا.   	مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة.." (1كو 13).*[/Q-BIBLE]
> [Q-BIBLE]*"بصبركم تقتنون أنفسكم" (لو 21: 19)*[/Q-BIBLE]
> ...


*
إذا كنت عايز تمنعنى عن الكلام 
و الدفاع عن نفسى 

سهلة هأسكت
ما أنا بقالى مدة ساكتة : مش فارقة يعنى 

و بعدين : خدمة إيه الل أنا بأخدمها ؟؟ 
إزاى يعنى واحدة خادمة : تبقى غير أمينة و تشوه الحقائق و كاذبة و و و و و  ؟؟؟؟
فيه خادمة كدة ؟؟؟؟

يا إبنى أنا فيا العبر

ياريت يا إيزاك تتكرم و تقول البوئين الحلوين دول للادارة
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *قولتى ناس ليها بخت وناس ليها ترتر
> تعقيبا على اعتذار روك لعبود
> اللبيب بالاشارة يفهم
> انا معنديش كلام مبطن بيبقي على حاله
> ...



*روك ما إعتذرش 
دونا هى الل إعتذرت

و ما تترجمهاش ناس ليها دونا و ناس ليها ترتر

أو ناس ليها بخت و ناس ليها دونا 

الاتنين غلط

أنا كنت بأتكلم عن الحظ و البخت

يعنى يا عبود إنت بختك حلو و أنا بختى وحش

إتفهمت كدة ؟؟



​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 أغسطس 2014)

مجدوا أسم المسيح ..


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إذا كنت عايز تمنعنى عن الكلام
> و الدفاع عن نفسى
> 
> ...


الكتاب المقدس للجميع مش لحضرتك بس لاى حد مخطىء او محتاج تقويم

[Q-BIBLE]*كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر
 2 تيموثاوس 3: 16 *’[/Q-BIBLE]​ [Q-BIBLE]*"أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ، أَنَا الأَسِيرَ  							فِي الرَّبِّ: أَنْ  تَسْلُكُوا كَمَا يَحِقُّ  							لِلدَّعْوَةِ الَّتِي دُعِيتُمْ بِهَا.   بِكُلِّ  							تَوَاضُعٍ، وَوَدَاعَةٍ،  							وَبِطُولِ أَنَاةٍ،  مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا  							فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ.   مُجْتَهِدِينَ أَنْ  							تَحْفَظُوا وَحْدَانِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ بِرِبَاطِ   							السَّلاَمِ.  جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَرُوحٌ وَاحِدٌ،  							كَمَا  دُعِيتُمْ أَيْضًا فِي رَجَاءِ دَعْوَتِكُمُ  							الْوَاحِدِ.  رَبٌّ  وَاحِدٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ،  							مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ، إِلهٌ وَآبٌ  وَاحِدٌ  							لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي  	 						كُلِّكُمْ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 4: 1-6)*  [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *روك ما إعتذرش
> دونا هى الل إعتذرت
> 
> و ما تترجمهاش ناس ليها دونا و ناس ليها ترتر
> ...


*لا مينفعش يتقال ناس ليها بخت وناس ليها دونا
علشان انتى اصلا مشكلتك كانت مع دونا 

انتى بس اتأثرتى شويه لانك حسيتى ان دونا بتفرق فى التعامل ما بينك وبين عبود 
وده مش حاصل 
محدش فى الادارة بيتعامل مع حد بمحاباة 
د حبيبى يبقي افولته وده مش حبيبي يبقي استناله غلطاته 
فيه ناس من كتر ما بتغلط بتبقى مسجلة شغب 
فمعروف انه لو اتسابلهم الحبل على الغارب مش هيبقي منتدى هيبقي ماخور 

وعمر ده ما يكون مبرر انك تقولى كدة
او انك تسيبي المنتدى وتمشي بعدها ب شهرين تلاته 
مفيش حاجة كدة فى الدنيا اصلا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أغسطس 2014)

*أبانا    الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. 
  لتكن    مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. 
خبزنا    الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.​ ولا تغفر    لنا ذنوبنا كما لا نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. 
  ولا    تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. 
  بالمسيح    يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.

***********
القديس الانبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم 
كان في جلسه صلح بين اتنين اباء 
كل واحد مقتنع بوجه نظره 
ومش راضين بالصلح 
قام القديس وقال يلا نصلي 

وبيقول ابانا الذي وجه عند الجزء بتاع 
واغرف لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضاً للمذنبين الينا
 وقال 
ولا تغفر    لنا ذنوبنا كما لا نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. 

لان الصلاه مش حفظ 

رجاء من اخ صغير ليكم 
اللي حابب يكمل خلاف يقول كده في صلاته لاننا مش هنضحك علي ربنا 

 واسف لو ضايقت  حد 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *أبانا    الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.
> لتكن    مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
> خبزنا    الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.​ ولا تغفر    لنا ذنوبنا كما لا نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.
> ولا    تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.
> ...



*يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون 

لانهم لا يعلمون

ليه ؟؟
لأنهم لا يعلمون 


----------------------------

إن أخطأ إليك أخوك إذهب و عاتبه 

ذهبت و عاتبت هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248150

فماذا وجدت ؟؟؟

فوجئب بالزعيم بدلا من أن يذهب الى بروفايلى ليتحقق من صدق أو كذب كلامى 
راح ينهال علىَّ بالاهانات 
واحدة تلو الأخرى



المفروض إنك إنسانة ناضجة وفاهمة ولا تحتاجين الى تنبيه بخصوص ان الكذب المتعمد وتشويه الحقائق شئ أقل ما يقال عليه انه فعل منبوذ وغير مقبول!
التحذير لم تأخذيه لأنك كتبتي موضوع في القسم الخطأ. التحذير أخذتيه بسبب ردودك المبطنة.

أنقر للتوسيع...


كاذبة (الكذب المتعمد) و أشوه الحقائق !!!!!!
أنا ؟







و تسائلت فى نفسى أين الردود المبطنة فى موضوع السمنة ؟؟

أحسست بالظلم أكثر و أكثر
و عدت فسألته
فتمادى أكثر و أكثر



كلامي واضح ولا يحتاج لتفسير. التحذير الذي تم توجيهه لك لا علاقة له بأنك كتبتي موضوعك في القسم الخطأ. إستغلالك الغير امين لحادثة نقل الموضوع وربطها بالتحذير كذب وتشويه للحقائق.

الرب يسامحك أنتِ على عدم امانتك وعلى تشويهك للحقائق وعلى وقوفك كحجر عثرة امام اشخاص يريدون الخدمة بدون مشاكل وبدون اصطدامات..

يُغلق..

أنقر للتوسيع...

و أغلق الموضوع فى وجهى 
و لم تتحرك دونا و لم توضح أنها بالفعل أعطت الانذار بسبب القسم الخطأ !!!!!
و لم يأتى روك على نفسه و يذهب الى بروفايلى 

أكملت بعدها موضوع السمنة معاكم عادى و عندما إنتهى و أخذ وقته 

أحببت أن أبتعد لأنى على حد قول الزعيم : غير أمينة و أشوه حقائق و حجر عثرة 
دا غير إن دونا غير مرحبة بى
و بالفعل إبتعدت قليلا 

صحابى على الفيس : قالوا لى أدخلى 
دخلت و إتكلمت كلمتين بهزار 
أخدت إنذار تانى من دونا
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
على حاجة بسيطة 

كان كل الحكاية إن أستاذ عبود شكر دونا فى موضوع مخصوص عشان دونا إعتذرت له عن حذف موضوعه و إن موضوعه تم حذفه مؤقتا 

دخلت واثقة و قالت بما معناه : أيوة ياعم الادارة نفسها جاية تعتذرلك
دخلت أنا و حطيت الفيدو دا 
[YOUTUBE]yn0Rl6Ro8s8[/YOUTUBE]
الل بيؤدى لنفس المعنى اللى قالته واثقة و الل قالوه باقى الاعضاء الل إشتركوا فى نفس الموضوع 
و السبب لغة مخاطبة سيئة
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *لا مينفعش يتقال ناس ليها بخت وناس ليها دونا
> علشان انتى اصلا مشكلتك كانت مع دونا
> 
> انتى بس اتأثرتى شويه لانك حسيتى ان دونا بتفرق فى التعامل ما بينك وبين عبود
> ...


*
يعنى أنا من الناس دول ؟؟

طب ما أنا دا الل قولته​*


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يعنى أنا من الناس دول ؟؟
> 
> طب ما أنا دا الل قولته​*


افعالك هى اللى تقول ان كنتى انسانه مشاغبه ولا لا 
مش انا اللى اقول 
وارجع بقي ارد على سردك لقصة من وجهه نظرك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> افعالك هى اللى تقول ان كنتى انسانه مشاغبه ولا لا
> مش انا اللى اقول
> وارجع بقي ارد على سردك لقصة من وجهه نظرك



*طب خلاص عرفت اللى أنا عايزة أعرفه 

وصلت الرسالة 

ثم إن السؤال و الحوار لم يكن موجه لك

فهل الادارة وكلتك كمتحث رسمى بإسم الادارة و لا إيه ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

*فى الاخير يا جماعة أنا بأشكركم على إفتقادكم الجميل 

سلام المسيح يكون معاكم*​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب خلاص عرفت اللى أنا عايزة أعرفه
> 
> وصلت الرسالة
> 
> ...


*هو انا رديت على حاجة غير موجهه ليا ؟؟ 
شاوريلى عليها  
زى ما تقولى كدة اه 
هههههههههههه
فيه مانع 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى الاخير يا جماعة أنا بأشكركم على إفتقادكم الجميل
> 
> سلام المسيح يكون معاكم*​


لية الانسحاب دة 
نتناقش بمحبة 
مش حاجة احنا مفهمنهاش نقوم ننسحب 
اهدائي 
وعاودي الرجوع 
الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يعنى طلعنا عارفين ومذاكرين ومحضرين أهوه ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال اية بقى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فعلا كانت فاكرة أن دونا بتفوت لى أنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش إيرينى لوحدها ...أعضاء تانيين فاكرين أنى فوق النظام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بطلت أكتب علشان الكل يستريح وأنا أستريح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا اللى ضغطت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] على إيرينى علشان تكمل فى المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقلت لها أن الأعضاء بيحبوكى وبيحبوا مواضيعك ( ودى حقيقة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فــ كملت معانا...لكن أعتقد ان فيه حاجة تانية أتحذفت فقفشت هى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسبق وكلمت دونا ع الخاص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلمت أمة ع الخاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلمت حوبو ع الخاص وع الميل علشان تتوسط للصلح بينهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقبل كدة صالحت إيرينى برضه على الأستاذ صوت صارخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الآخر باطلع غلطان وأسمع كلام مالوش أى لازمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكش يكون حد فيهم بيقبضنى وانا مش واخد بالى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فيه أعضاء تانيين أنسحبوا من المنتدى وأنا عارف لية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس دول مشاكلهم مش مع حد ...دول مزاجهم كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومبجبش سيرتهم فى أى أفتقاد لأنى عارف اللى فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خدوا يا بهوات آدى منتدى تانى أنا فاتحه وشغال عليه حالياً[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]مش 18 عضو يتيم نصهم نايم والنص التانى عمالين نقطع فى بعض ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خيبة أية دى ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ 


*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى طلعنا عارفين ومذاكرين ومحضرين أهوه ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال اية بقى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فعلا كانت فاكرة أن دونا بتفوت لى أنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش إيرينى لوحدها ...أعضاء تانيين فاكرين أنى فوق النظام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بطلت أكتب علشان الكل يستريح وأنا أستريح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا اللى ضغطت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] على إيرينى علشان تكمل فى المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقلت لها أن الأعضاء بيحبوكى وبيحبوا مواضيعك ( ودى حقيقة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فــ كملت معانا...لكن أعتقد ان فيه حاجة تانية أتحذفت فقفشت هى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسبق وكلمت دونا ع الخاص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلمت أمة ع الخاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلمت حوبو ع الخاص وع الميل علشان تتوسط للصلح بينهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقبل كدة صالحت إيرينى برضه على الأستاذ صوت صارخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الآخر باطلع غلطان وأسمع كلام مالوش أى لازمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يكش يكون حد فيهم بيقبضنى وانا مش واخد بالى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*سلام ونعمة
استاذ عبود انت بقى من النايمين ولا من النص اللى بيقطع 
عشان بس اعرف حضرتك فى انهى جهة
بصراحة انا مصدوم
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى الاخير يا جماعة أنا بأشكركم على إفتقادكم الجميل
> 
> سلام المسيح يكون معاكم*​



منوره يا ايرو اهم حاجه الموضوع طلع بفايده 
وخلاكى تدخلى المنتدى 
منوره حبيبتى ياريت الاستاذ حبيب يسوع كان عمله من زمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2014)

*الموضوع ماله قلب من افتقاد لخناقة *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أغسطس 2014)

هي ايريني بس اللي غايبه ما ناس كتير


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2014)

*استاذ عبود اولا بنشكرك علي مساعيك الطيبه وثانيا بنباركلك علي منتداك الجديد ودعواتك بقي لمنتدي الكنيسه الغلبان ابو 18 عضو ونص انه ف يوم يوصل لنفس نجاح منتداك العظيم
مفيش مستحيل عند ربنا لسه عندنا امل ف كده.. 
بالنسبة بقي لاستاذه إيريني صاحبة الشكوى ديhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248150
اللي هي كانت ف شهر 3
والمخالفه اللي بتتكلم عنها الأخت كانت ف شهر 5
واستمرت ف التواجد والمشاركه بصوره طبيعيه لحد شهر 7
وفجأة عادت اخر 8 لفتح الموضوع من جديد.. والسبب حذف مشاركة!!!! 
وكأنها عادت فقط لالتقاط اي شيء تشير بيه لظلم الاداره الجائرة
الاداره اللي مش بتحبها!! وعاوزه تطفشها !!!!وعلي رأسها دونا اللي مش بتتقبلها
بصراحه الأمر كله بالنسبه لي مازال غير مفهوم..!!!
ولو كان رجوعها مشروط بعدم رقابة مشاركاتها هقولها بكل صراحه الاداره متقدرش تمنح اي عضو مهما كان قدره او حتي رتبته
حق المشاركه بشروطه وقوانينه الخاصه
ربنا يرحمنا... 
*


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خدوا يا بهوات آدى منتدى تانى أنا فاتحه وشغال عليه حالياً*​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]خيبة أية دى ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*دى خيبة منك مش مننا 
انت عارف المنتديات اللى مسموح فيها بالاباحيه اعدادها بتقترب من الرقم ده برضه والمشهور منهم القسم الواحد بيعدى الرقم ده 
المشكله عمرها ما كانت فى عدد الاعضاء الموجودين 
المشكله فى المادة المقدمة وفى الثمرة اللى بيجنيها الناس من المنتدى
ببساطه سهل جدا نلم اعضاء وخلاص 
والطرق مفيش اسهل منها 
يعنى مثلا مش هتلاقى منتدى بيتيح للناس رؤيه اللينكات بدون تسجيل 
ماهو مش كتر عضويات والسلام 
مبروك عليك منتداك الجديد 
وطالما احنا خايبين كدة انت تقدر ببساطه متخشش هنا وتفضل تتباهى بأمجادك المنتداويه  الامر راجع ليك يعنى 
بس نصيحة اخويه تانيه 
مشكله المنتديات هى الاستمراريه 
مش عدد الاعضاء ابدا 


*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *دى خيبة منك مش مننا
> انت عارف المنتديات اللى مسموح فيها بالاباحيه اعدادها بتقترب من الرقم ده برضه والمشهور منهم القسم الواحد بيعدى الرقم ده
> المشكله عمرها ما كانت فى عدد الاعضاء الموجودين
> المشكله فى المادة المقدمة وفى الثمرة اللى بيجنيها الناس من المنتدى
> ...


خد الامر يا جورج ان عبود غيران على المنتدى وعاوزة يبقى النشاط فية كبير زيى كدة 
بعيدا عما تقدمة هذة المنتديات من مادة  هو بيتكلم عن كم التفاعل اللى عاوز يشوفة هنا


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2014)

حاجة بجد تزعل ان  الموضوع يقلب كدة ومحدش من الطرفين يحاول يتنازل شوية عشان الامور تبقى اكثر ايجابية مش نقلبها انا مغلطتش وانا برضة زيك
دة المنتدى اسمة منتدى الكنيسة
يعنى المفروض ندخلة ونرمى خلافتنا برة بابة ولما نحب نعاتب الاسلوب مش كدة وياريت يبقى ة
على الخاص بين الافراد المعينين افضل
لان كدة  هيخلى كل واحد يعملة فريق ضد فريق وتتقلب دراما زيى كدة

اية دة


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> خد الامر يا جورج ان عبود غيران على المنتدى وعاوزة يبقى النشاط فية كبير زيى كدة
> بعيدا عما تقدمة هذة المنتديات من مادة  هو بيتكلم عن كم التفاعل اللى عاوز يشوفة هنا


*طيب ما تاخد الامور زى ما هى واضحه *
*هجوم على ادارة المنتدى وتمجيد لمنتداه *
*للمرة التانيه !!! *
*ده اسمه غيره برضه .؟ *​


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *طيب ما تاخد الامور زى ما هى واضحه *
> *هجوم على ادارة المنتدى وتمجيد لمنتداه *
> *للمرة التانيه !!! *
> *ده اسمه غيره برضه .؟ *​


اى ادارة فى الدنيا محل نقد حتى لو كانت اية
انا معاك انة شىء ممكن يبقى مستفز بمقارنة غير موضوعية
بس برضة لو بصيت ليها من ناحية لية منبقاش زيى كدة 
هتلاقيها اكثر قبولا


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *المنتدى من غير إيريني
> زي الشوربة من غير حبة هان (أو من غير هيل بالخليجي والشامي)
> 
> إرجعي يا خلبوصة ..*



هههههههههههههه
شوفتي ياايريني يعني احنا من غيرك زي الشوربه الدلعه للي ما تتشربش 
يلا بقي تعالي وحشتنا مواضيعك ومشاركاتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> بالنسبة بقي لاستاذه إيريني صاحبة الشكوى ديhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248150
> اللي هي كانت ف شهر 3
> والمخالفه اللي بتتكلم عنها الأخت كانت ف شهر 5
> ...



*لا ما كانش بصورة طبيعية
أنا من وراء الشاشة كنت زعلانة طبعا ال 8 شهور كلها​*


Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> وفجأة عادت اخر 8 لفتح الموضوع من جديد.. والسبب حذف مشاركة!!!!
> *




*أنا ما عدتش فجأة و لا حاجة
حبيب يسوع هو الل سأل و باقى الاصدقاء
*


Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> وكأنها عادت فقط لالتقاط اي شيء تشير بيه لظلم الاداره الجائرة
> *



*
دخلتى فى نيتى 
لم تكن هذه نيتى نهائى

*


Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> الاداره اللي مش بتحبها!! وعاوزه تطفشها !!!!وعلي رأسها دونا اللي مش بتتقبلها
> بصراحه الأمر كله بالنسبه لي مازال غير مفهوم..!!!
> *



*

مين قال إنى مش بأحب الادارة ؟؟؟
دخلتى فى مشاعرى *



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ولو كان رجوعها مشروط بعدم رقابة مشاركاتها هقولها بكل صراحه الاداره متقدرش تمنح اي عضو مهما كان قدره او حتي رتبته
> حق المشاركه بشروطه وقوانينه الخاصه
> ربنا يرحمنا...
> *


*مين قال إنى حطيت الشرط دا ؟؟؟
أنا كل اللى كنت بأحسبه إن روك هيعتذر بعد ما دخل بروفايلى - من حوالى شهرين بعد ما عملت (أنا) شات على الماسنجر مع أستاذة أمة - و تأكد من صدق كلامى 

إنتظرت ليقدم هو بالاعتذار و لكنه لم يفعل

كنت متوقعة حضرتك هتوضحى الموقف كله 

فمشيت بمنتهى البساطة
جه حبيب يسوع سأل 
جيت رديت 

لا أنا راجعة لالتقاط شىء و لا غيره

لو تعرفى مقدار محبتى للمنتدى دا ما كنتيش تقولى الكلام دا أبدا 

لأنى أحببت المنتدى جدا و أحببت كل أعضاؤه بما فيهم حضرتك و ما زلت على هذه المشاعر


*


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *أبانا    الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.
> لتكن    مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
> خبزنا    الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.​ ولا تغفر    لنا ذنوبنا كما لا نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.
> ولا    تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.
> ...



ربنا يباركك ياعياد انا كان نفسي اقول الكلمتين دول

:94::94::94:


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

مش عارفة  الواحد ممكن يقول ايه ..

ساعات الكلام لما بيكون طالع  بعصبية وقسوة بيكون شديد على المتلقى وعلى اعصاب المتكلم

شايفة ناس مش بالعة لبعضها وشايفة ناس نفسيتها مش متقبلة الاخر حتى لو الاخر ده اخ او اخت ومفيش بينهم اى مشاكل تستاهل وحتى الغفران والتسامح غير معترف بيه !!

فى ايه يا جماعة بسم الصليب عليكم  .. احنا كبار مش مراهقين ولا عيال بتدخل النت شات تتعرف وتهزر  احنا فى  منتدى الكنيسة التبشيرى  بنبشر باسم الرب يسوع
وعنوان موقعنا منتدى الكنيسة العربية ..

كلامكم ده كله وخلافاتكم دى كلها ملهاش مكان هنا المفروض اننا كلنا نسعى نكون ايد واحدة وهدف واحد  وبعدين يعنى اذا كنا احنا الكبار الحاصلين على شهادات مرموقة ورجال وسيدات افاضل فى مراكزهم بنعمل كده اومال خلينا ايه للعيال الصغيرة ؟؟؟!!!

ايرينى انتى حبيبتنا كلنا وربنا عالم محبتك فى قلوبنا والدليل ان موضوع افتقادك الكل دخله وشارك ومنتظرين نفهم ايه سبب غيابك بعد ان اتضح انه مش بسبب الانشغال فى العمل
لكن صوعقت بصراحة من اللى بتقولوه مواقف كلها لا تعنى شىء غير انه مفيش محبة وفى شيطان داخل هنا عاوز يخرب الدنيا ياريت تنتبهى لكده..

استاذ عبود من الاعضاء الافاضل هنا وله قيمة وقامة كبيرة عندنا كلنا  ومكانته فى المنتدى محفورة ومحفوظة  ولا احد ينكر هذا  .. استاذى غيرتك على المنتدى احيانا بتخليك تقارن المنتدى بمواقع اخرى على النت قد يكون الاقبال اكثر بكتير لكن العدد الكبير  لا يضمن الاستمرارية ولا يضمن قيمة المحتوى المقدم للاعضاء او الزوار !!

المحتوى اهم بكثير من اعداد الاعضاء اللى ممكن جدا كلهم يكونوا داخلين يتفرجوا على صور 
واخبار ممثلات  او اخبار رياضية عددنا القليل لا يعنى ابدا فشل منتدانا  !

ارجوك حاول معانا نرجع امجاد المنتدى اذا كانت تضاءلت الايام الاخيرة مشكور لجهودك وسعيك للصلح بين الاخوات دونا وايرينى.

 واتمنى تكون نهاية المشاكل .. سلام المسيح معكم يملأكم محبة وفرح وسلام


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> استاذ عبود من الاعضاء الافاضل هنا وله قيمة وقامة كبيرة عندنا كلنا  ومكانته فى المنتدى محفورة ومحفوظة  ولا احد ينكر هذا  .. استاذى غيرتك على المنتدى احيانا بتخليك تقارن المنتدى بمواقع اخرى على النت قد يكون الاقبال اكثر بكتير لكن العدد الكبير  لا يضمن الاستمرارية ولا يضمن قيمة المحتوى المقدم للاعضاء او الزوار !!
> 
> المحتوى اهم بكثير من اعداد الاعضاء اللى ممكن جدا كلهم يكونوا داخلين يتفرجوا على صور
> واخبار ممثلات  او اخبار رياضية عددنا القليل لا يعنى ابدا فشل منتدانا  !
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *توضيح بسيط على الهامش*​
> 
> هل يعنى أنه بأنتقادى للأسلام أو القرآن قد أصبحت مسيحياً ؟!
> *هذا السؤال ( ربما ) يكون قد ورد فى ذهن البعض*
> ...


*امجاد شىء لا يؤمن به اصلا 
ما مشكلته فى المنتدى هو مجرد حاقد على الاسلام لا اكثر 
ربنا يرحمنا
*​


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

يا جماعة من فضلكم  كفاية  مش عاوزين  نفتح مشاكل جديدة ارجوكم الرب هو العالم بنيات ونفوس البشر وهو اللى هيحاسب مش احنا 
ارجوكم كفاية خلافات


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا جماعة من فضلكم  كفاية  مش عاوزين  نفتح مشاكل جديدة ارجوكم الرب *هو العالم بنيات ونفوس البشر* وهو اللى هيحاسب مش احنا
> ارجوكم كفاية خلافات


ربنا هيحاسب على ايه حضرتك بتتكلمى فى امجاد منتدى تبشيرى وانا بقول لحضرتك هو هيمه ايه فى المنتدى التبشيرى لانه شىء لا يؤمن به ومش بدينه ده كلامه يا استاذة.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

يا جماعة الموضوع راح علي اتجاة تاني خالص 
الموضوع هو 
فية سوء تفاهم بين العضوة المباركة ايريني 
والادارة المباركة 
وينبغي ان توضح نقطة الخلاف لحلها بكل محبة 
وننزع منا روح التعصب والافضلية


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أغسطس 2014)

*أ.أيزاك ..
نحن لا نبنى علاقاتنا مع الأشخاص على معتقداتهم ..
طالما هناك محبة وأحترام متبادل لا يعنينا ما يعتقده الشخص فى شيئ لأنه شيئ يخصه ..*


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا جماعة الموضوع راح علي اتجاة تاني خالص





ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الموضوع هو
> فية سوء تفاهم بين العضوة المباركة ايريني
> والادارة المباركة
> وينبغي ان توضح نقطة الخلاف لحلها بكل محبة
> وننزع منا روح التعصب والافضلية


*مين قالك استاذ رمسيس انه اخد اتجاه تانى خالص بالعكس انا شايف الموضوع اخد اتجاهه الصحيح
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أ.أيزاك ..
> نحن لا نبنى علاقاتنا مع الأشخاص على معتقداتهم ..
> طالما هناك محبة وأحترام متبادل لا يعنينا ما يعتقده الشخص فى شيئ لأنه شيئ يخصه ..*


*بس الكلام ده يا استاذى غير صحيح بالمرة.
وبعدين علاقتك الشخصية شىء ومنتدى تبشيرى يكتب فيه لمجد لرب شىء.
وفكر هل الكتابات التى تكتب تمجد الرب ام لا.
*​


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> ربنا هيحاسب على ايه حضرتك بتتكلمى فى امجاد منتدى تبشيرى وانا بقول لحضرتك هو هيمه ايه فى المنتدى التبشيرى لانه شىء لا يؤمن به ومش بدينه ده كلامه يا استاذة.



انا عارفة انه ده كلامه وقريته قبل كده علفكرة 
لكن انا مالى ومال قناعاته واعتقاداته ؟؟!!
بعتقد حضرتك مفهمتنيش لانه حضرتك بتشير فى كلامه بأنه غير مسيحى وكل ما فى الامر انه غير مقتنع بالاسلام وده ميخصناش !

اذا كان مسيحى او مسلم او بين البنين ربنا هو العالم وهو اللى بيحاسب 
لكن دوره كعضو فى المنتدى معروف للكل فهو من الشخصيات المتواجدة فى المنتدى من سنوات ولا يعادى المسيحية والمسيحين هو مطلع ودورى كمنتدى مسيحى تبشيرى اعرفه على المسيح والمسيحيين ...
 ومش معنى انه غير مسيحى يكون عاوز خراب المنتدى !
فى مسيحين كتير جدا موجودين معانا هنا والمنتدى لا يعنيلهم شىء مجرد مكان لتقضية وقت الفراغ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *مين قالك استاذ رمسيس انه اخد اتجاه تانى خالص بالعكس انا شايف الموضوع اخد اتجاهه الصحيح
> الرب يباركك
> *​



يا استاذي الفاضل كلنا نتمي رجوع ايريني للمنتدي وكاعضاء بنكمل بعض في هيكل المنتدي 
وهي اخدت فكرة انها مظلومة في بعض النقاط ومخالفة قوانين المنتدي وكلنا كأخوة في هذة المنارة 
نحاول ان نصل لحل يرضي جميع الاطراف 
بدون ان نجور علي حق طرف من الطرفين 
ونتعامل بكل محبة وغيرة مقدسة 
مش اكتر ومش بنحاول نجرح بعض باي لفظ​​​


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا عارفة انه ده كلامه وقريته قبل كده علفكرة
> لكن انا مالى ومال قناعاته واعتقاداته ؟؟!!
> بعتقد حضرتك مفهمتنيش لانه حضرتك بتشير فى كلامه بأنه غير مسيحى وكل ما فى الامر انه غير مقتنع بالاسلام* وده ميخصناش !*
> 
> ...


*عندك حق وليه يخصنا طالما بيضرب فى الاسلام.
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

بعتقد كده انا محتاجة ارد واقول انه كلامك ابعد ما يكون عن اللى بقصده و بكده الموضوع هيكون عن استاذ عبود ومعتقداته وما يخصنا كمنتدى الكنيسة  والموضوع كان بيناقش غياب اخت لينا  .. مضطرة اكتفى بما قولته  .
الرب يباركك


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بعتقد كده انا محتاجة ارد واقول انه كلامك ابعد ما يكون عن اللى بقصده و بكده الموضوع هيكون عن استاذ عبود ومعتقداته وما يخصنا كمنتدى الكنيسة  والموضوع كان بيناقش غياب اخت لينا  .. مضطرة اكتفى بما قولته  .
> الرب يباركك


*ويباركك
---------------
*​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

البابا فرنسيس قام  ببادرة غير مسبوقة بغسله وتقبيله اقدام فتاة وصبي مسلمين في سجن كازال دل  مارمو في خطوة تدل على الاخوة وعدم التمييز والتسامح 

*لا تعليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> البابا فرنسيس قام  ببادرة غير مسبوقة بغسله وتقبيله اقدام فتاة وصبي مسلمين في سجن كازال دل  مارمو في خطوة تدل على الاخوة وعدم التمييز والتسامح
> 
> *لا تعليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق*​


*اختى 
عدم التمييز على القهوة لما تزورى مستوصف اسلامى دار معاقين فى الكلية مع جارتك 
فى منتدى تبشيرى بتكتب فيه اقلام ومواضيع منها ما يدعو للهدم ومنها ما يدعوا للبناء يبقى الموضوع مختلق.
الاخوة مطلوبة لكن فى علاقتك الشخصية انتى مش تكون مفروضع على الجميع فى كنيسة تبشيرية.
*​


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2014)

هومين فين مع اية بيحصل اية


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ما كانش بصورة طبيعية
> أنا من وراء الشاشة كنت زعلانة طبعا ال 8 شهور كلها​*
> 
> 
> ...


*أستاذه إيريني حضرتك اللي دخلتي ف نيتي اما خمنتي عدم تقبلي لشخصك
مش العكس!
كلمه أخيره لاني شايفه ان الموضوع بدأ يتشعب لمواضيع غير ذات صله
الاداره لا تتقصد احد.. لا تنحاز لاحد..لا تتصيد الاخطاء لاحد
عند اكتشاف خطأ ف التعامل مع شخص او موقف تعتزر بمنتهي الصدق
كم من مخالفه تم التراجع عنها..كم من قرار اشرافي تم العدول عنه
لا نجد أدنى حرج ابدا ف تصحيح اي خطأ غير مقصود
ما زال المنتدى يرحب بوجودك كما يرحب بباقي أعضاءه.. لا تزال الاداره
عندها الاستعداد ان تتعامل معاكي بمنتهي المحبه والتسامح
حتي تلذذك برفع ضغط المشرفين علي حد تعبيرك نعدك بتحمله بكل محبه:flowers:
شخصيا أتمنى عودتك من جديد انتي وكل غائب والرب يبارك وجود كل شخص
وكل خدمه ونصلي بان يستخدمنا لمجد اسمه..فقط لمجد اسمه
سلام ونعمه لشخصك وللجميع*


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *اختى
> عدم التمييز على القهوة لما تزورى مستوصف اسلامى دار معاقين فى الكلية مع جارتك
> فى منتدى تبشيرى بتكتب فيه اقلام ومواضيع منها ما يدعو للهدم ومنها ما يدعوا للبناء يبقى الموضوع مختلق.
> الاخوة مطلوبة لكن فى علاقتك الشخصية انتى مش تكون مفروضع على الجميع فى كنيسة تبشيرية.
> *​



استاذ ايزاك التسامح والمحبه ما يعرفوش زمان ولا مكان يعني حضرتك تقصد اني اكون متسامحه في علاقاتي الشخصه خارج المنتدي وجوه المنتدي المحبه والتسامح غير مطلوبين 
حضرتك بتقول كنيسه تبشريه - جميل جدا
يعني لازم نظهر بمظهر ابناء الكنيسه واهم بند من بنود الكنيسه هي التسامح والمحبه ثم التسامح والمحبه ثم التسامح والمحبه
 وبصراحه انا قرات بعض التعليقات لاقتها موجعه وتجريح في بعض الاعضاء ومالهاش لازمه خالص بالرغم من ان الاعضاء دول ما غلطوش في تعليقاتهم 
وبدل ما كنا بنفتقد عضوه واحده كانت موجوده معانا اعتقد دلوقتي ها نفتقد اكتر من عضو


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> استاذ ايزاك التسامح والمحبه ما يعرفوش زمان ولا مكان يعني حضرتك تقصد اني اكون متسامحه في علاقاتي الشخصه خارج المنتدي وجوه المنتدي المحبه والتسامح غير مطلوبين
> حضرتك بتقول كنيسه تبشريه - جميل جدا
> يعني لازم نظهر بمظهر ابناء الكنيسه واهم بند من بنود الكنيسه هي التسامح والمحبه ثم التسامح والمحبه ثم التسامح والمحبه
> وبصراحه انا قرات بعض التعليقات لاقتها موجعه وتجريح في بعض الاعضاء ومالهاش لازمه خالص بالرغم من ان الاعضاء دول ما غلطوش في تعليقاتهم
> وبدل ما كنا بنفتقد عضوه واحده كانت موجوده معانا اعتقد دلوقتي ها نفتقد اكتر من عضو


*طبعا مقولتش كده وحضرتك فسرتى ليه انك داخل المنتدى يكون ما عندك محبة وسلام 
بالعكس يكون عندك محبة فى كل مكان وانا مقولتش ان الاستاذ عبود يمشى مثلا او يفصلوه بالعكس وجودة كتير حلو
لكن انا كان كلامى واضح ان المنتدى تبشيرى والاستاذ عبود غير مؤمن بالمسيح والمنتدى بيبشر بالمسيح فمش مشكله عنده المنتدى ينهض او مينهضش ده كان كلامى.
وعموما يا استاذتى الغاليين كلها ايام ونرجع للدراسة وهيكون دخولى متقطع.ربنا معاكم
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ما زال المنتدى يرحب بوجودك كما يرحب بباقي أعضاءه..
> لا تزال الاداره
> عندها الاستعداد ان تتعامل معاكي بمنتهي المحبه والتسامح
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتهى الموضوع *​*[FONT=&quot]بهذه المشاركة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو ما دخلتيش المنتدى تبقى أنتى اللى غلطانة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأعضاء بيحبوكى كلهم وبيحبوا مواضيعك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودونا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتمثل الأدارة وقالت اللى عندها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى قلتى اللى عندك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]صاف يااااااااااااااااااالبن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشكرا أستاذنا الفاضل الجميل / حبيب يسوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*بقى توضيح بسيط جدا من فضلكم أسمحولى أكتبه*​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتهى الموضوع *​*[FONT=&quot]بهذه المشاركة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو ما دخلتيش المنتدى تبقى أنتى اللى غلطانة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأعضاء بيحبوكى كلهم وبيحبوا مواضيعك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودونا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتمثل الأدارة وقالت اللى عندها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى قلتى اللى عندك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]صاف يااااااااااااااااااالبن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشكرا أستاذنا الفاضل الجميل / حبيب يسوع [/FONT]*​
> *بقى توضيح بسيط جدا من فضلكم أسمحولى أكتبه*​[/FONT]




حليــــــــــــــــب يا قشطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *استاذ عبود اولا بنشكرك علي مساعيك الطيبه وثانيا بنباركلك علي منتداك الجديد ودعواتك بقي لمنتدي الكنيسه الغلبان ابو 18 عضو ونص انه ف يوم يوصل لنفس نجاح منتداك العظيم
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]لا يا أستاذة ...دى منتدى متخصص ( منتدى شغل ) ومش بتاعى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيهوش صور وأخبار فنانات ولا فيديو كليبات  ( مش سكتى ) 
[/FONT]*​:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]دة منتدى بيع وشرا وعروض أسعار و أسعار المنافسين ..ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يجوز مقارنته أبداً بمنتدانا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما أردت قوله أنى فاتح المنتديين جنب بعض ومهتم بــ ( شغلى ) و( أصدقائى) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأهتميت بأتنين يعزوا علىّ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنا مش باتعامل مع حضرتك كأدراة ... تعاملت كصديق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لما بتغيبى أنا بسأل عليكى زيك زى أى حد من أصدقائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتى عارفة كدة كويس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنتى حليتى الموضوع وأنتهى ودة اللى كان مطلوب منك  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكورة فى ملعب الأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو مش هاممنى المنتدى ما أجرى ع الفيس !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما اعضاء كتير جداااااااااا ...عملوها ؟[/FONT]*​ 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]للأخوة الأفاضل اللى بيسألوا عبود دينه أية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وشايفينه ( مجرد حاقد على الأسلام ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب ما كنت أنضميت لمنتدى ألحادى ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أنضم للجروبات أياها أو أفتح لى صفحة ع الفيس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحقد فيها براحتى ؟!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا صعبة يعنى ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبالمناسبة مش هيقدروا يمسكوا عليا حرف واحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى راجل مُحترف مش لسة طالب

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأبن الفاضل إيزاك ...وأى أبن آخر أو أخ عزيز [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا دينى التعامل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو تقبل دين زى كدة ...تعامل معى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متقلبش لا تتعامل معى ...أنا ما أجبرتكش تتعامل مع عبود

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن تقدر تسأل كل اللى تعاملوا معايا عن قرب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسأل أى عضو من اللى طلبوا تليفونى ( لأصحابهم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أى عضو على الخاص بعت لى يستشرنى فى مسألة قانونية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسألهم أنا عملت أية معاهم أو اتصرفت أزاى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طنشت حد ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشتغلت حد أو عملته زبون ..!!!؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستغليت حد ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هما بيقروا دلوقتى ...لو أنا كذاب يدخل يقول لى أنت كداب يا عبود !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عرفت  ... دين عبود أية ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا يا أستاذة ...دى منتدى متخصص ( منتدى شغل ) ومش بتاعى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيهوش صور وأخبار فنانات ولا فيديو كليبات  ( مش سكتى )
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]دة منتدى بيع وشرا وعروض أسعار و أسعار المنافسين ..ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يجوز مقارنته أبداً بمنتدانا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....لكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ما أردت قوله أنى فاتح المنتديين جنب بعض ومهتم بــ ( شغلى ) و( أصدقائى) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأهتميت بأتنين يعزوا علىّ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*مستر عبود.. صباح الفل :flowers:
فكرني معلشي.. فين انا قلت ان منتداك بتا ع صور فنانات
 وفيديو كليبات !!*[/FONT]


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

*وبالمناسبة استاذ عبود ان الادارة متعملش غير المسيحيين مشروفين او مباركين دى قوانين المنتدى ملهاش علاقة بالعلاقات الانسانية.
مع احترامى لحضرتك يعنى فمفيش تمييز دى قوانين.
اه الغير مسيحى بيفضل عضو نشيط فقط مهما زادت مشاركانه واظن فيه مسيحيين ايضا بيفضلوا اعضاء
اظن ده شىء مش يزعلك يا رجل القانون*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2014)

*استاذ عبود حضرتك مش مضطر تتكلم عن ايمانك وعقيدتك
ومنتدي الكنيسه فاتح بابه لكل الناس ملحد او مسلم او مسيحي.. خدامه بيقدموا خدمتهم وارشادهم ونصيحتهم دون تفرقه
وطالما اي عضو محاولش خداعنا باي طريقه هيفضل محل ترحيبنا واحترامنا
تحياتي..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مستر عبود.. صباح الفل :flowers:
> فكرني معلشي.. فين انا قلت ان منتداك بتا ع صور فنانات
> وفيديو كليبات !!*


*برضه بتقولى منتداك ..!!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ مش أنتى اللى قلتى
دى سول قالت ولآيف أمنت على كلامها 

:new6::new6::new6:

لو كنت رديت على كل واحد هنا كان زمان شعرى طلع 
فمعلش حطيت همى معاكى 
*
*:new6:

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *وبالمناسبة استاذ عبود ان الادارة متعملش غير المسيحيين مشروفين او مباركين دى قوانين المنتدى *​


*هو فين أنا قلت أو جبت سيرة مشرفين ومباركين دى ؟؟؟
أنت قلت أنى ( مجرد حاقد على الأسلام ) وبتسأل
ورحت هناك على شهادتى ...
بذمتك ياراجل
دة شكل واحد مبارك وألا ينفع حتى أشراف ؟؟؟؟
دة أنا أخربها 
*
*:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *برضه بتقولى منتداك ..!!
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لأ مش أنتى اللى قلتى
> دى سول قالت ولآيف أمنت على كلامها
> ...


*بمناسبه الشعر بقي والصلح خير 
انزل بالبدله الحمرا اياها ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *استاذ عبود حضرتك مش مضطر تتكلم عن ايمانك وعقيدتك
> ومنتدي الكنيسه فاتح بابه لكل الناس ملحد او مسلم او مسيحي..
> ..*


*طاب وانا مالى ؟؟؟
هما اللى سابوا أيرينى ومسكوا فى عبود 
مردش يعنى ؟؟
أسيبهم ؟؟؟

**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بمناسبه الشعر بقي والصلح خير
> انزل بالبدله الحمرا اياها ؟
> 
> *​


*جرب كدة وشوف اللى هيحصل لك*
*وبعدين يا مزور أنت اللى ملونها مش أنا *
*:new6:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جرب كدة وشوف اللى هيحصل لك*
> *وبعدين يا مزور أنت اللى ملونها مش أنا *
> *:new6:*​


*أثـبت*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

*يا حلاوووووة
عدد 6 زوار جوة الموضوع
أنا عارف تلاتة منهم 
*
*:new6:
بسم الله معنا يا جماعة 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *برضه بتقولى منتداك ..!!
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لأ مش أنتى اللى قلتى
> دى سول قالت ولآيف أمنت على كلامها
> ...


*اهااااااصلك اما قلت فاتحه وشغال عليه..وصل المعني لكتير ومنهم انا انه منتداك
يا خساره وانا اللي قلت هفوتلك زباين من هنا وهاخد عمولتي :fun_oops:
خلاص عادي أبقى هات همومك عندي دايما يعني هي جت عليك:blush2:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *أثـبت*​


*الأصل عندى ياضلالى 
**:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأصل عندى ياضلالى
> **:new6:**:new6:**:new6:*​


دي صوره انا عندي الاصل والصوره


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو فين أنا قلت أو جبت سيرة مشرفين ومباركين دى ؟؟؟
> أنت قلت أنى ( مجرد حاقد على الأسلام ) وبتسأل
> ورحت هناك على شهادتى ...
> بذمتك ياراجل
> ...


*ده مش كلامى يا اخ عبود
وعموما يا سيدى متزعلش وانا مقولتش ابدا انك تمشى او لمحت بكده بالعكس المنتدى منتدى الجميع
لكن انا بس بقول مجرد تسال ان المنتدى تبشيرى وحضرتك مش مؤمن بالمسيح هيهمك فى ايه نجاح المنتدى
ربنا ينور قلبك وطريقكك
*​


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين قال إنى حطيت الشرط دا ؟؟؟
> أنا كل اللى كنت بأحسبه إن روك هيعتذر بعد ما دخل بروفايلى - من حوالى شهرين بعد ما عملت (أنا) شات على الماسنجر مع أستاذة أمة - و تأكد من صدق كلامى
> 
> إنتظرت ليقدم هو بالاعتذار و لكنه لم يفعل
> *



أختي العزيزة، أنا مستعد للإعتذار متى صدر مني خطأ. أن أخطأت بحقك او بحق غيرك فهو ليس تعمد وانما قرأتي الشخصية للأمور التي قد يحدث فيها سوء فهم. لا توجد لدي اجندة سرية لتتبع عضو بعينه فصدقاً مشاغل الحياة كفيلة بأن تنسيني حتى الدخول والمشاركة في المنتدى. نحب الجميع ونتمنى ان يكون الجميع متواجد بمحبة وهدوء وتفاهم.
الموضوع الذي تشيرين إليه حدث في فترة أثرتي فيه الكثير من المشاكل وسببتي  من الآلم لبعض الأشخاص. التحذير الذي أعترضتي عليه حسب ما هو ظاهر امامي ليس بسبب كتابة موضوع في قسم بل بسبب تعليق بلهجة غير مُحببة.

لكن مع ذلك، اذا حدث مني سوء فهم فإشرحي لي الموضوع على الخاص وانا مستعد لتصحيح الموضوع وحذف اي مشاركة فيها شئ غير صحيح والإعتذار عن الخطأ الغير المقصود.

نعمة الرب تكون مع الجميع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

My Rock قال:


> أختي العزيزة، أنا مستعد للإعتذار متى صدر مني خطأ. أن أخطأت بحقك او بحق غيرك فهو ليس تعمد وانما قرأتي الشخصية للأمور التي قد يحدث فيها سوء فهم.
> نعمة الرب تكون مع الجميع


 *[FONT=&quot]عن جد وحقيقى ...مشاركة أكثر من رائعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شخصية طيوبة جدا وبعد قرائتها لمشاركتك أنا واثق أن الموضوع أنتهى 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحمد لله تكللت مساعينا بالنجاح 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد أذنكم بقى ألحق صلاة الجمعة [/FONT]*​ 
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عن جد وحقيقى ...مشاركة أكثر من رائعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شخصية طيوبة جدا وبعد قرائتها لمشاركتك أنا واثق أن الموضوع أنتهى
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحمد لله تكللت مساعينا بالنجاح
> ...


*طيب تقبل الله 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

كدة يا مهندسة ايريني 
الموضوع خلص 
مش محتاج اعتزار ولا اية حاجة 
منتظرينك في المنتدي 
ولو كان فية سوء تفاهم 
يبقي يتقال علي الخاص 
وانا عارفك انك انسانة بتقدري 
وشكرا للاستاذ ماي روك والاخت دونا 
وشكرا للاستاذ حبيب يسوع للموضوع 
وشكرا لكل من شارك فيىة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2014)

*عبود 
رداً علي تقيمك 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عن جد وحقيقى ...مشاركة أكثر من رائعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شخصية طيوبة جدا وبعد قرائتها لمشاركتك أنا واثق أن الموضوع أنتهى
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحمد لله تكللت مساعينا بالنجاح
> ...



ههههههههههههه
تقبل الله يااخ عبود[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عبود
> رداً علي تقيمك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ياعم طاب خليها فى سررررك*
*هتهرى دلوقتى أنت قلت أية لعياد هاه هاه ؟
قلت له أية هاه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياعم طاب خليها فى سررررك*
> *هتهرى دلوقتى أنت قلت أية لعياد هاه هاه ؟
> قلت له أية هاه ؟؟؟*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي
*​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

يلا يا اريني بقي منتظرينك
خلاص الحمدلله المشكله اتحلت خلاص 
وياريت مش عاوزين تعليقات تاني الحمدلله ان الموضوع انتهي علي خير 
ايرينـــــــــــــي يلا تعالي بقي انا متأكده انك معانا في كل مشاركه لاني انا اعرف كويس مدي حبك للمنتدي والاعضاء 
يلا عاوزه اشوف مشاركتك بعدي علي طول
:36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50:

تعبت من طول الانتظار يا ايريني


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أغسطس 2014)

صدقونى انا زعلان جدا من اسلوب المناقشة الحاد
الذى يدور بين الاعضاء
انا كنت انتظر ان ارى المحبة والتسامح التى تامرنا بها المسيحية
اعتذر للجميع
واتمنى ان يسود بيننا المحبة والاحترام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صدقونى انا زعلان جدا من اسلوب المناقشة الحاد
> الذى يدور بين الاعضاء
> انا كنت انتظر ان ارى المحبة والتسامح التى تامرنا بها المسيحية
> اعتذر للجميع
> واتمنى ان يسود بيننا المحبة والاحترام



*أنا اللى بدأت بنكش الأدارة والأعضاء ...**وأتهريت 
لولا المناقشات الحادة مكناش وصلنا للنتيجة الرائعة دى

بس انت راجل بركة بجد 
عليك بقى وعلى الأستاذ صوت صارخ 
لأنه وحشنا هو كمان 
*​


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2014)

نقول يعنى اخيرررررا نجحنا فى موضوع هههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أستاذه إيريني حضرتك اللي دخلتي ف نيتي اما خمنتي عدم تقبلي لشخصك
> مش العكس!
> كلمه أخيره لاني شايفه ان الموضوع بدأ يتشعب لمواضيع غير ذات صله
> الاداره لا تتقصد احد.. لا تنحاز لاحد..لا تتصيد الاخطاء لاحد
> ...


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

جبتى الزبااادى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أغسطس 2014)

والنعمه هعيط


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أغسطس 2014)

My Rock قال:


> أختي العزيزة، أنا مستعد للإعتذار متى صدر مني خطأ. أن أخطأت بحقك او بحق غيرك فهو ليس تعمد وانما قرأتي الشخصية للأمور التي قد يحدث فيها سوء فهم. لا توجد لدي اجندة سرية لتتبع عضو بعينه فصدقاً مشاغل الحياة كفيلة بأن تنسيني حتى الدخول والمشاركة في المنتدى. نحب الجميع ونتمنى ان يكون الجميع متواجد بمحبة وهدوء وتفاهم.
> الموضوع الذي تشيرين إليه حدث في فترة أثرتي فيه الكثير من المشاكل وسببتي  من الآلم لبعض الأشخاص. التحذير الذي أعترضتي عليه حسب ما هو ظاهر امامي ليس بسبب كتابة موضوع في قسم بل بسبب تعليق بلهجة غير مُحببة.
> 
> لكن مع ذلك، اذا حدث مني سوء فهم فإشرحي لي الموضوع على الخاص وانا مستعد لتصحيح الموضوع وحذف اي مشاركة فيها شئ غير صحيح والإعتذار عن الخطأ الغير المقصود.
> ...






*أشكرك شكرا جزيلا 

و صافى يا لبن ​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 أغسطس 2014)

*الحمد لله ...​*


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2014)

لالالا كد  بشرة خير فى المنتدى
وسمعنا يا جسمى احلى بشرة خير هههههه


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

30:30:30:30:30::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2014)

الموضوع دة مع انة قلب رخامة  بس نتيجتة ايجابية بطريقة رائعة
سواعى الرخامة ليها مفعول برضة هههههه


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)

معلش ياجماعه اصل شوشو كان يظهر واخد اجازته السنويه وكان قاعد معانا هنا شويه بس علي مين
امشي يا شوشو امشي:yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

*سلام ونعمة 
نشكر الرب ان الاخت ايرينى بعد فترة الغياب دى رجعت للمنتدى 
الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

ياةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
تعبتي قلبي معاكي يا شيخة 
ايوة كدة عايزينك تبقي منورة المنتدي 
وحشتنا مشاركاتك الجميلة 
ومناكفاتك في المنتدي


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> معلش ياجماعه اصل شوشو كان يظهر واخد اجازته السنويه وكان قاعد معانا هنا شويه بس علي مين
> امشي يا شوشو امشي:yaka::yaka::yaka:


*ههههههههههههههه 
اظن ان شوشو كان موجود يوم ما تركت المنتدى ونشكر الرب انه مش موجود الان والا كان زمانها لسه على الفيس :flowers:
*​


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

استنوا بس هى بتخلص خناقة كده فى البيت وجيالكم


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> استنوا بس هى بتخلص خناقة كده فى البيت وجيالكم


*قوليلها الدنيا مش مستاهلة
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2014)

شوشو مين اللي بيتنطط
هاتوهلي هنا وانا ادوسة


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2014)

اول موضوع هنعملة لايرينى بعد رجوعها
هو عبارة عن استطلاع رايىءفى اول موضوع ليها بعد العودة
هيتحزف امتى
1- فى الحال
2- بعد يوم
3- بعد اسبوع
مفيش طبعا واحد ناصح ويجى يقولى ما هو ممكن ميتحزفش
هاقولة عندك 3 اختيار اهو
لو الموضوع قعد اسبوع يبقى كدة متحزفش وخد حقة وزيادة هههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اول موضوع هنعملة لايرينى بعد رجوعها
> هو عبارة عن استطلاع رايىءفى اول موضوع ليها بعد العودة
> هيتحزف امتى


*على حسب يا زملكاوى
لو الكابتن ( حوذاف ميدو ) يبقى هيخرج من لدورة الرباعية 
أما لو كان الكابتن ( حوذاف حذف ) هو اللى بيدرب الموضوع
هيتحذف فى التصفيات
:smile01:smile01:smile01

 لو كان الكابتن ( حذف شحاتة )
يبقى هنوصل للنهائيات أن شاء الله

نسسسسسسسيت أبارك لك صحيح 
خلينا ساكتين ( أحذف ) 
:new6::new6::new6:


*​


----------



## grges monir (29 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على حسب يا زملكاوى
> لو الكابتن ( حوذاف ميدو ) يبقى هيخرج من لدورة الرباعية
> أما لو كان الكابتن ( حوذاف حذف ) هو اللى بيدرب الموضوع
> هيتحذف فى التصفيات
> ...


بدخل السياسة لية فى كلامنا
مالك انت بالزمالك
انت مقرتش شروط المنتدى  ولا اية
سؤال بقى 
انت هتباركلى على اية هههههه
انا مطحون يا باشا ومش متابع اى حاجة


----------



## peace_86 (29 أغسطس 2014)

*يا جماعة انا ابتسمت غصباً عني بعد الصلح الأخير ..
جفاف عاطفي الله وكيلكم .. ههههههههههه

إيريني.. نورت المنتدى يا أختنا المحبوبة والغالية*


----------



## Comment (30 أغسطس 2014)

*ترحيب خاص بالأخت الفاضلة "+إيرينى+" !! .. ( بقلم : A. R. / comment )*






:story:
*
مرحـبـاً بعـودة الكاتـبـة "[COLOR="#ff66"]السـاخرة" الجريئـة ... المُثيـرة للجـدل فى [COLOR="#ff66"]حوارات[/COLOR] مُنتدانا الغـالى

[COLOR="#ff66"]* * *[/COLOR]
غـالباً مواضيعها "[COLOR="#ff66"]بالحـوار السـاخن[/COLOR]" مليـئـة ... تـبـدو وكـأنهـا "[COLOR="#ff66"]مُشـاجـرة[/COLOR]" بالسـلاح الآلى

[COLOR="#ff66"]* * *[/COLOR]
قـد يـبـدأ الحـوار والنقـاش "[COLOR="#ff66"]بأسـئلة[/COLOR]" بريـئـة ... لكنها تحتوى على "[COLOR="#ff66"]فكر وإحساس[/COLOR]" عـالى

[COLOR="#ff66"]* * *[/COLOR]
وبدون "[COLOR="#ff66"]تجاوزات[/COLOR]" أو حتى إيحاءات مُسيئـة ... نتبادل الآراء فى "[COLOR="#ff66"]مشاكل[/COLOR]" عصرنا الحالى

[COLOR="#ff66"]* * *[/COLOR]
نتحاجج فى [COLOR="#ff66"]الشـدائد[/COLOR] كما فى الأوقـات الهنيئـة ... بمحبـة وتواضع ، و[COLOR="#ff66"]بدون تجريح[/COLOR] أو تَّـعَـالِى

[COLOR="#ff66"]* * *[/COLOR]
[/COLOR]*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2014)

*



			دخلت واثقة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



اللى قالته واثقة

أنقر للتوسيع...

يانهااار بلاك
اسمي جه في المحضر ياسعادة البيه
روحتي في الرجلين ياواثقه مكانش يومك ياختيييي:smile01

وبما اني اسمي جه في المحضر
يبقا لازم احلف واقول
"والله العظيم لقول الحق"
والحق بيقول
ان بابا حبيب يسوع أب حنين لانه فكر في ابنه من ابنائه وافتقادها بمنتهي المحبه والحنيه
ايروو يعلم ربنا من اطيب واجدع الناس اللي انا قبلتها هنا عالمنتدي بس يمكن اللي بيحصل معاها بيكون سؤ تفاهم مش اكتر .. لان ايرو اللي يعرفها عن قرب هيعرف انها بجد جوهره بغض النظر عن طريقتها او جرأئتها في مواضيعها 
وانا عن نفسي بحبها جداُ ومن الناس اللي اتأثرت بغيابها عن المنتدي
وفرحــــــــــــــــت جدأُأُ برجوعها لينا من تاني ربنا يعلم
دونا يمكن من سوؤ حظي كلامي معاها مش كتير اوي
ولكني واثقه انها خادمة امينة جدأُ في خدمتها والامين في خدمته
مش ممكن هيظلم مخدوم مهما حصل
بس زي ماقولت اكيد سؤ التفاهم من احد الطرفين هو اللي بيوصلنا لكدا .
أ.عبود راجل محترم جداُ انا بكنله كل احترام
عنده زوق ويكفي انه لو ابن او بنت او اخ او اخت له من المنتدي
غاب بيفتقده ويسأل عنه بمنتهي المحبه ومش بيكبر دماغه 
يعني اصيل 
والزوق والأحترام والأصل مالهومش دعوة بأي دين ..
ومعتقدش انه يقصد اي حاجه في الموضوع دا
غير انه  يحاول يرجع ايريني تاني لبيتها التاني

ونشكر ربنا انها رجعت
وبقت صافيه لبن

ولا كان يرضيكم تفضل غايبه عننا و تبقا زي المثل اللي بيقول
لبن رايب لا له اهل ولا ارايب:new6: 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> والنعمه هعيط



يعني ما شفتش الدموع نزلت لسه
ولا هو كلام وخلاص
ولا حبر علي ورق زي ما بيقولوا


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> اظن ان شوشو كان موجود يوم ما تركت المنتدى ونشكر الرب انه مش موجود الان والا كان زمانها لسه على الفيس :flowers:
> *​




هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايوه صح ما هو دلوقتي راح ع الفيس 
عشان كده هي جات هنا


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اول موضوع هنعملة لايرينى بعد رجوعها
> هو عبارة عن استطلاع رايىءفى اول موضوع ليها بعد العودة
> هيتحزف امتى
> 1- فى الحال
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه
طب حرام كده من من اول دقيقه في رجوع
استني اسبوع وبعدين اعمل اسطلاع
علي الاقل لما الادراه تقول في الحال
تبقي ع الاقل قعدت معانا اسبوع 
:bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوه صح ما هو دلوقتي راح ع الفيس
> عشان كده هي جات هنا


*باين عليه هيتعبنا اوى شوشو ده 
طيب ايه الحل نعمل فيه ايه يعنى انك بتعرفى تتعاملى معاه وعارفة تحركاته :smile01
*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *باين عليه هيتعبنا اوى شوشو ده
> طيب ايه الحل نعمل فيه ايه يعنى انك بتعرفى تتعاملى معاه وعارفة تحركاته :smile01
> *​



ليه هو كان حد قالك اني ببعلزبول وبخرج شياطين 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ليه هو كان حد قالك اني ببعلزبول وبخرج شياطين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*مهو حضرتك عارفة كل تحركاته اكيد فيه سر خطير
*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *مهو حضرتك عارفة كل تحركاته اكيد فيه سر خطير
> *​



السر الخطير اللي بيبعده وبيخاف مني الصليب اللي انا لابساه -صوووووووح
احنا احسن طريقه نتخلص منه نبعته لداعش 
نضحك عليه ونقوله ان هناك في محبه وسلام 
هو يسمع كده يطلع يجري علي هناك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> السر الخطير اللي بيبعده وبيخاف مني الصليب اللي انا لابساه -صوووووووح
> احنا احسن طريقه نتخلص منه نبعته لداعش
> نضحك عليه ونقوله ان هناك في محبه وسلام
> هو يسمع كده يطلع يجري علي هناك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*انتى بتضحكى صدقينى بس اشوف خبر او اسمع اسم داعش احزن من قلبى على الناس اللى بتموت سواء مسيحيين او مسلمين او اى عقيدة حتى.
ابليس سلطان هذا العالم اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين، والدواعش غير مؤمنين تفتكرى اذهانهم مفتوحة انهم حتى يسمعوا.
ربنا يرحم الجميع
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اول موضوع هنعملة لايرينى بعد رجوعها
> هو عبارة عن استطلاع رايىءفى اول موضوع ليها بعد العودة
> هيتحزف امتى
> 1- فى الحال
> ...



*طبعا فكرة الموضوع حلوة 
:new6::new6::new6:

إحنا ممكن نعمل زى 
بيحبنى 
ما بيحبنيش





:new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *انتى بتضحكى صدقينى بس اشوف خبر او اسمع اسم داعش احزن من قلبى على الناس اللى بتموت سواء مسيحيين او مسلمين او اى عقيدة حتى.
> ابليس سلطان هذا العالم اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين، والدواعش غير مؤمنين تفتكرى اذهانهم مفتوحة انهم حتى يسمعوا.
> ربنا يرحم الجميع
> *​



صدقني الشياطين تستحرم تعمل اللي هما بيعملوه 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *يا جماعة انا ابتسمت غصباً عني بعد الصلح الأخير ..
> جفاف عاطفي الله وكيلكم .. ههههههههههه
> 
> إيريني.. نورت المنتدى يا أختنا المحبوبة والغالية*



*و ليه غصب عنك ؟؟

إبتسم من قلبك :ura1:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2014)

comment قال:


> :story:
> *
> مرحـبـاً بعـودة الكاتـبـة "[COLOR="#ff66"]السـاخرة" الجريئـة ... المُثيـرة للجـدل فى [COLOR="#ff66"]حوارات[/COLOR] مُنتدانا الغـالى
> 
> ...



*يا عم إيه الكلام الكبير دا ؟؟

أنا مش كدة خالص 

شكرا جزيلا 

صدقنى كلك ذوق

و كل الأعضاء ذوق بجد​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> يانهااار بلاك
> اسمي جه في المحضر ياسعادة البيه
> روحتي في الرجلين ياواثقه مكانش يومك ياختيييي:smile01
> ...



*ربنا يكرمك يا واثوق 
و أنا كمان باحبك  



​*​​​​​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ونشكر ربنا انها رجعت
> وبقت صافيه لبن
> 
> ...









تصدقى؟؟
كنت هأعلمكوا إزاى تعملوا رايب فى جردل أبو المعاطى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أغسطس 2014)

*أستنى لأنه ليكى فى ذمتى موضوع
بمناسبة عودتك الحميدة المجيدة
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> صدقني الشياطين تستحرم تعمل اللي هما بيعملوه
> ربنا يرحمنا


*سلام ونعمة
يمكن داعش وامثالهم بيقتلوا علانية فى ناس تظهر بلباس الحملان ومن داخلها ذئاب خاطفة
هما دول فعلا الشياطين ارحم منهم لان الشيطان بيحارب وهو كاشف وجههة يعنى معروف لكن الملائكة اللى من الخارج والذئاب من الداخل هما اللى يتخاف منهم
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستنى لأنه ليكى فى ذمتى موضوع
> بمناسبة عودتك الحميدة المجيدة
> *​








*مواضيعك كلها حلوة *


----------



## geegoo (31 أغسطس 2014)

نشكر ربنا لرجوعك يا ايريني ............
منورة بيتك 
خدي دي هدية ليكي و لكل حبايبي هنا .....
 [YOUTUBE]yqyJ0OPe0bg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2014)

geegoo قال:


> نشكر ربنا لرجوعك يا ايريني ............
> منورة بيتك
> خدي دي هدية ليكي و لكل حبايبي هنا .....
> [YOUTUBE]yqyJ0OPe0bg[/YOUTUBE]​



*شكرا يا جيجو 

هديه جميلة 




​*


----------

